# Geckos that don't need a heat lamp or light ..



## Esherman81 (Jun 29, 2016)

I have a 8 year old special needs son .   He loves geckos ..he has 3 crested geckos ..and wants a couple more geckos just didn't want anymore crested geckos ..   Any other kind of geckos that can live in room temps ..from 70 to 73 degrees ..I don't mind a small heat mat just didn't want any hot heat lights ...since we got two cats that like too jump on things ..


----------



## Shawnee (Jun 29, 2016)

Gargoyle geckos  I've had four in my life, they are wonderful geckos.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Esherman81 (Jun 29, 2016)

Shawnee said:


> Gargoyle geckos  I've had four in my life, they are wonderful geckos.


Never even heard ...will look into them ...thanks


----------



## Dark (Jun 29, 2016)

I'm not a gecko expert, in fact I'm probably the LAST person you'd want gecko advice from, That being said: I think there are a bunch of gecko species that don't require special heating / can be okay at room temperature. Leachie gecko's according to googling "geckos that can survive at room temperature" and a comment made by a guy at a reptile show makes me believe they'd be okay at room temperature, although if I recall correctly they're massively expensive. Oh and you mentioned crested geckos so I guess that's about it. Good luck!

Eric


----------



## Esherman81 (Jul 1, 2016)

Dark said:


> I'm not a gecko expert, in fact I'm probably the LAST person you'd want gecko advice from, That being said: I think there are a bunch of gecko species that don't require special heating / can be okay at room temperature. Leachie gecko's according to googling "geckos that can survive at room temperature" and a comment made by a guy at a reptile show makes me believe they'd be okay at room temperature, although if I recall correctly they're massively expensive. Oh and you mentioned crested geckos so I guess that's about it. Good luck!
> 
> Eric


Yes Judy looked at them and they're over 800 lol


----------



## Aquarimax (Jul 1, 2016)

Mourning Geckos also do well at room temperature, though I they are small, fast-moving and skittish in comparison to Cresties. They are more of a display animal than a handling pet.


----------



## Operkoi (Jul 1, 2016)

cave geckos (Goniurosaurus spp) do well at typical room temperatures and have lovely colours, but they are typically more expensive then most suggested species above and they require a lot of humidity


----------



## Matthew Vickers (Jul 1, 2016)

Naultinus genus geckos.. i keep a few of those, and they not only do well at room temp, but can be kept outside.. and they are breathtaking!


----------



## Esherman81 (Jul 2, 2016)

Matthew Vickers said:


> Naultinus genus geckos.. i keep a few of those, and they not only do well at room temp, but can be kept outside.. and they are breathtaking!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg they're so cute amazing


----------



## Matthew Vickers (Jul 2, 2016)

Esherman81 said:


> Omg they're so cute amazing


You think thats cute?!
try this one on for size!|

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 3


----------



## Esherman81 (Jul 2, 2016)

Matthew Vickers said:


> You think thats cute?!
> try this one on for size!|
> 
> 
> ...


Wow tiny


----------



## Operkoi (Jul 2, 2016)

Got a good shot of my hatchling haianensis recently 





Operkoi said:


> cave geckos (Goniurosaurus spp) do well at typical room temperatures and have lovely colours, but they are typically more expensive then most suggested species above and they require a lot of humidity

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Esherman81 (Jul 2, 2016)

Awwww...in love


----------



## buggirl1990 (Jul 3, 2016)

Try leopard geckos they are really friendly for a fact I have a little male or should I say big boy! He is a little fatty and my dad said he is so fat he has lizard cankles  we only feed him two everyday we feed him! We feed him when he pokes his head out for food.


----------



## Toxoderidae (Jul 8, 2016)

buggirl1990 said:


> Try leopard geckos they are really friendly for a fact I have a little male or should I say big boy! He is a little fatty and my dad said he is so fat he has lizard cankles  we only feed him two everyday we feed him! We feed him when he pokes his head out for food.


They still need some form of heating or lighting. Unless you live in the tropics/subtropics, or keep your room at 85 - 100 degrees (F)


----------



## Jacob Ma (Jul 9, 2016)

Have you tried a leopard gecko?  Despite what many people think, they can survive a wide variety of temperatures but a heat mat would really be nice for them.  They are also great for beginners and after some getting-used-to they can become quite handle-able.  @Matthew Vickers As cool as those geckos are, New Zealand has extremely strict shipping laws on all of its native species, so obtaining them here would either be very illegal or very expensive (willing to pay a $1000+?).  Leopard geckos on the other hand are perfectly legal, relatively inexpensive (from the right places), and come in a variety of different colors, definitely a better investment than most other species for your child.


----------



## Esherman81 (Jul 10, 2016)

Jacob Ma said:


> Have you tried a leopard gecko?  Despite what many people think, they can survive a wide variety of temperatures but a heat mat would really be nice for them.  They are also great for beginners and after some getting-used-to they can become quite handle-able.  @Matthew Vickers As cool as those geckos are, New Zealand has extremely strict shipping laws on all of its native species, so obtaining them here would either be very illegal or very expensive (willing to pay a $1000+?).  Leopard geckos on the other hand are perfectly legal, relatively inexpensive (from the right places), and come in a variety of different colors, definitely a better investment than most other species for your child.


 Really I always thought they needed a heat mat ..I know crested geckos don't ..we have them .


----------



## Jacob Ma (Jul 11, 2016)

If you live on the colder side, then yes you do (if you want to see them actually eat and move around), but warmer places do not really need much of a heat source.

You should still consider a heat mat regardless, as they are a more tropical species.  Pretty much all geckos require some sort of warmer condition that would not be the average temperature inside an American household.


----------



## Esherman81 (Jul 11, 2016)

Jacob Ma said:


> If you live on the colder side, then yes you do (if you want to see them actually eat and move around), but warmer places do not really need much of a heat source.
> 
> You should still consider a heat mat regardless, as they are a more tropical species.  Pretty much all geckos require some sort of warmer condition that would not be the average temperature inside an American household.


It's like 73 in my girls ..all the time ..it's like 89 outside lol..


----------



## viper69 (Jul 19, 2016)

I've owned leopard gex, they do better with added heat. @Esherman81

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Esherman81 (Jul 19, 2016)

viper69 said:


> I've owned leopard gex, they do better with added heat. @Esherman81


 Yep we Just  got one and got a heat mat on one side ..doing wonderful


----------



## viper69 (Jul 19, 2016)

Esherman81 said:


> Yep we Just  got one and got a heat mat on one side ..doing wonderful


Keep their tail fat, and def. give them a higher humidity hide during shedding. One thing that can happen if it's too dry, their skin will get caught around their toe nails, or last digit of their toes, cutting off circulation and resulting in loss of digits or worse, rotting flesh/infection.


----------



## Esherman81 (Jul 19, 2016)

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Jul 19, 2016)

Esherman81 said:


> Thanks


And I'm sure you noticed, they aren't the most dexterous of lizards, esp compared to the toe-pad owning cousins. They have no fear in the sense of walking. They will walk off your hand/knee whatever at heights that will cause them injuries.


----------



## Esherman81 (Jul 19, 2016)

viper69 said:


> And I'm sure you noticed, they aren't the most dexterous of lizards, esp compared to the toe-pad owning cousins. They have no fear in the sense of walking. They will walk off your hand/knee whatever at heights that will cause them injuries.


My crested geckos different that's for sure ..hehe..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Toxoderidae (Jul 20, 2016)

viper69 said:


> And I'm sure you noticed, they aren't the most dexterous of lizards, esp compared to the toe-pad owning cousins. They have no fear in the sense of walking. They will walk off your hand/knee whatever at heights that will cause them injuries.


Yeah... I was trying to get my geckos to be calm around me, and not be calm around my presence, and my more bold gecko almost took a leap of faith from my hand. Luckily he was mere inches off the ground, and carried on with his dash away from me. May have to wait until they mature.


----------



## viper69 (Jul 20, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> Yeah... I was trying to get my geckos to be calm around me, and not be calm around my presence, and my more bold gecko almost took a leap of faith from my hand. Luckily he was mere inches off the ground, and carried on with his dash away from me. May have to wait until they mature.


They'll walk off even as adults. They have no reason to think they are X amount of inches/feet above the ground without something below. Sorta like Avics heh.


----------

